# Laser for 92FS?



## 70runner (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried out the Lasermax LMS1441 on the 92FS? Impressions?


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have a lasermax but I do have a set of crimson trace grips which are spot on accurate. They work well!


----------

